# Chef School TV Show



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Discovery - Home and Leisure has a show on Sunday nights at 7:30 EST/PST (6:30 CST). It's called Chef School and it may be of interest to some of you aspiring chefs or it may bring back memories for the actual chefs. I've seen about 4 episodes so far and all but one were at the Cordon Bleu in London. It's a documentary type show i.e. real students, real school and supposedly real situations. Several stories are interwoven during the half hour show. I thought last night's show was hilarious. There were a group of soon-to-graduate Cordon Bleu students who went to a fancy restaurant (Michelin 2-star?), Aubergine, and they're up there sounding so knowledgeable and almost a bit arrogant (well maybe lots arrogant). In the meantime, the chef and owner is working in the kitchen and he's talking about how he doesn't believe in cooking schools. He thinks the only way to really learn is a tremendous desire to be a chef and to get an apprenticeship. Another part of the show featured one of the patisserie instructors at the Cordon Bleu. He was asked to do a cooking spot on a tv show. He spun sugar and made a mess but wowed the crowd. Anyway, he's fun whenever he's featured; even when he's cringing at his students tearing their sponges apart while trying to slice them in half.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Thanks for the info Risa! Sounds like something interesting to watch on Sunday Nights or late Sunday night after recording it!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you Risa. Sounds like fun!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

When is it on?
Danielle


----------

